
Apple’s computerized glasses won’t be ready until 2022 ‘at the earliest’ - aspenmayer
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/14/kuo-apple-is-working-two-new-affordable-ipads.html
======
aspenmayer
‘Apple could launch new iPads in the coming year, TF Securities analyst Ming-
Chi Kuo said in a new note on Thursday.

‘The iPads will be “affordable” and lower-end models, Kuo suggests.

‘Kuo also predicts that Apple’s computerized glasses won’t launch until 2022
“at the earliest.”‘

Original title too long. It was:

Apple’s computerized glasses won’t be ready until 2022 ‘at the earliest,’ top
analyst says

